# 66 Schwinn Sting Ray coaster original... gotsta keep.



## Jim Barnard (Feb 11, 2019)

This was the second coppertone ray I pulled out of Snitgers Schwinn a few weeks ago. My plan was to keep the other one... a 2 speed 67 with a tall sissy bar and to broom this to help pay the investment back after a light cleaning. 

I started to clean her up and began to remember how much I liked the wide bars and fluffity-puffity saddle. 









I put a newer black letter slik and the generator head / tail light set on and stood back and smiled.







I saw that who ever owned this, as a kid, must have loved it very much. It was taken care of. I always left my childhood bicycles unridable when I was done with them. I sent it over jumps without me on it, I rammed the neighborhood kids at full speed. I removed fenders and chainguards without the benefit of tools. As my mother used to say "You were rough on things". I grew up to be a construction worker. As everyone knows, a construction worker's job is to smash things.

I bet the kid who owned this grew up to be a math teacher, accountant or perhaps a thespian (thank you spell check). I was somewhat touched to see an original "Snitgers" shop label on the down tube. That means that this kid brought this bike back to the hometown shop where he upgraded to a 10 speed varsity or some practical bike when he out grew the ray. 







That is about when I realized that this kid was obviously unable to form attachments. He dumped a beloved bicycle for some utilitarian two wheeled transportation without as much as a second glance back. It's an outrage.



There is no doubt this little psycho ended up in some Hannibal Lecter face mask being wheeled around the Fava bean and kidney buffet on a Department of Corrections dolly. Good riddens!



















uh,

Sorry.

Jim


----------



## Rockman9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Love it. It is gorgeous. If you ever change your mind about selling it I would be interested.


----------



## Jamhud (Feb 18, 2019)

"_That is about when I realized that this kid was obviously unable to form attachments. He dumped a beloved bicycle for some utilitarian two wheeled transportation without as much as a second glance back. It's an outrage_. "

"...if only bikes could talk, the stories they'd tell..."
Or we could just ask you. 
Love the bike & the tales!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks! 

Writing is my new hobby after kicking the Heroin.

Jim


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2019)

Well done Jim!!!! You made a lovely story out of that. I love well written little stories. Nice job on the bike too!


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2019)

Coppertone is one of their best colors.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Apr 15, 2019)

Coppertone is very cool. I prefer Violet, but then again, both my Moms had undo influence on me.

j


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 16, 2019)

What's a realistic market price on this model, year, color, condition bike? Thx


----------



## Jim Barnard (Apr 16, 2019)

That is pretty subjective. I would ask $1,400 for it as I do not want to sell it. If I got into money trouble, I would fire sale it at $600. I am not sure that the Coo Coo's on ebay ever sell the Sting Rays they list at $3K or not.


----------

